# Monster Park Veitsbronn



## nicerguy (31. August 2009)

Ab dem 14.09.09 gibts einen neuen Dirtpark in der Nähe von Fürth für Anfänger bis Pros. Seht selbst!!!!


----------



## Lumpi247 (31. August 2009)

Sieht doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus! Ich finds geil, da kann ich ja nach der Arbeit immer mal kurz vorbei schaun, liegt ja auf dem Weg 

Aber gibts dazu auch noch mehr Infos, was wirds denn alles geben?

...und noch ne blöde Frage, ist das Ganze auch für die Federwegsfraktion fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idkfa (31. August 2009)

TOP!!!
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. September 2009)

sehr sehr geil!


ganz klares doppel +


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

cooles ding.


@nicerguy: wirds irgendwann auch ne anlage mit pumptrack in der gegend geben?


----------



## Jayson213 (5. September 2009)

so freunde!
heut mal ein paar testrunden gedreht ob alles soweit passt... 
ich denk die bilder sagen alles 












auf eine gute erföffnung und nen echt gelungenen park!
eightinch rockt!!!


----------



## lugggas (6. September 2009)

so, wir haben uns das ding heute auch mal angeschaut.

Für Anfänger habt ihr ja noch nichts stehen, oder!?

Kommen auf dem großen Hügel am Anfang noch weitere Drops oder bleibt dieses Ding mit der (schrägen??) Landung dort allein? Wäre doch super, wenn man da drei, vier verschieden große Drops hätte.
Sprich: Kommt auch noch was für die , wie schon oben erwähnt, Federwegsfraktion? Außerdem wäre doch schade wenn Anfänger durch recht große doubles verschreckt werden würden. Ein paar kleine tables würden da doch nicht schaden.

War denn Veitsbronn der Auftraggeber oder wie kams zu dem Park?

cheers


----------



## smarkue (13. September 2009)

HI Leute,
weiß jemand von euch ob es eine richtige Eröffnung für den Park am Montag gibtoda ob man ab dann einfach nur offiziell biken darf. Falls ja wann fängt des dann an?


----------



## Smourock17 (18. September 2009)

Ob es jetzt daran lag dass es Nacht war und die Dinger im Mondschein vielleicht noch pompöser aussehen als normal - ich weiss es nicht.

ich hab dacht ich föhn ey! sowas abnormal geiles!!

Wie läuft das mit der Pflege? 
Gibts eine Streckennutzungsgebühr?

So ein toller Spot... wär gerne bereit dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## Golzman (19. September 2009)

Heut mal jemand draußen??

Ride or die.


----------



## Vanderham_ster (25. September 2009)

sieht ja echt recht niece aus ich denke ich schau nächste woche mal vorbei. wie siehts eig aus is das vereinsgelände oder kann man da einfach so hin und riden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (25. September 2009)

http://www.gemeindejugendpflege.de/downloads/Nutzungsbestimmungen_BIKEPARK.pdf


----------



## Stinky_6 (8. April 2010)

jo der park is übelstgeil aber die gemeinde macht da voll des gschies mit einverständniserklärung für unter 18jährige und so...


----------



## Priest0r (8. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> jo der park is übelstgeil aber die gemeinde macht da voll des gschies mit einverständniserklärung für unter 18jährige und so...



ooooh, vbronn hat keine kohle für n bissl titan in jedem zweiten dirterbein oder was sonst so bricht

DENK DOCH BITTE EINMAL NACH BEVOR DU DEINE MEINUNG HIER FÜR IMMER HINTERLÄSST


----------



## Stinky_6 (8. April 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ooooh, vbronn hat keine kohle für n bissl titan in jedem zweiten dirterbein oder was sonst so bricht
> 
> DENK DOCH BITTE EINMAL NACH BEVOR DU DEINE MEINUNG HIER FÜR IMMER HINTERLÄSST


 
Hast auch wieder recht


----------



## TiSpOkEs (21. November 2010)

Hab gehört VBronn is zu, sitmmt das oder nur laut AGBs die Winterpause? Kann ma trotzdem fahrn?


----------



## smarkue (21. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung obs wirklich zu ist.

Es hingen schon im Sommer keine Schilder da wo die AGBs draufstehen und so

Ist bis auf die großen Doubles alles ziemlich im A***. Weil sich keiner drum kümmert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timotzki (22. November 2010)

Sau schade das Veitsbronn so heruntergekommen ist.
Ist echt ein mega geiler Park!


----------



## TimThiele (3. April 2011)

Kann man in Veitsbronn zurzeit noch fahren ... ?
und wenn ja was alles ?


----------



## .fabienne. (28. April 2012)

so ich grab das hier mal wieder aus. 
Der Park ist leider grad zu wegen Bauarbeiten, weiß jemand wann der wieder öffnet? Und ob man mithelfen kann?


----------



## Priest0r (29. April 2012)

.fabienne. schrieb:


> so ich grab das hier mal wieder aus.
> Der Park ist leider grad zu wegen Bauarbeiten, weiß jemand wann der wieder öffnet? Und ob man mithelfen kann?




kannste, heut ab 14 uhr und bekommst sogar was zu trinken


----------



## .fabienne. (6. Mai 2012)

danke für die Antwort, habs zu spät gesehen..vllt. nächstes Mal.
Wann solls denn fertig sein?


----------



## Dude#33 (9. Mai 2012)

Dieses Wochenende sind wir wieder (beide Tage) ab 14 Uhr dort, sollte es nicht regnen. Es gibt immer noch Relentless und Cola sowie andere Getränke kostenlos für alle Helfer!


----------

